# BMX aufbauen mit RockMachine Rahmen



## .nOx (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe nen RockMachine BMX Rahmen und VR bekommen.
Kann ich mir aus den Teilen i-wie ein gutes günstiges BMX aufbauen?
Sollte eher so in die Richtung BMX-Bahn DIrt gehen MfG TObias


----------



## Hertener (2. Februar 2008)

Was das? Sowas?

*EDIT:*
Was meinst Du denn mit günstig?
Also, mir wäre wohler, Du kauftest ein günstiges Komplettrad. Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass sich das von der Kostenseite her lohnt. Aber vielleicht findest Du ein paar gebrauchte Parts zum kleinen Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (2. Februar 2008)

Ja das ist die Firma, aber so billig sieht meins jetzt nicht aus^^
Ja eig kommen nur gebrauchte in Frage, mit BMX Parts kenn ich mir aber garnicht aus.
Also Vorschläge?


----------



## Stirni (2. Februar 2008)

bikemarkt
meine teile kaufen 
nee ma im ernst
verkaufe grade mein bike und schreib mir am besten ne PM was du brauchst und ich mach dirn guten Preis


----------



## Hertener (2. Februar 2008)

.nOx schrieb:


> Also Vorschläge?


Jupp, entweder machst Du Pöttchenlauer im Verkaufsthread oder Du überlegst es Dir mal und schaust, welches Einsteigerbike am ehesten zu Dir passen würde. Das kann ich Dir sowieso nur raten, damit Du wenigstens weißt, was Dich ein neues Rad kosten würde.


----------



## Stirni (2. Februar 2008)

achja habe alles bis aufn lenker noch da!
jo im einsteigerthread zu gucken is ne gute idee!dann kriegt man ne ungefähre vorstellung von den preisen.UNd immer dran denken: kaufste billig kaufste 2 mal!das gilt eigentlich nur bei neuteilen aber auch manchmal bei gebrauchten.billig # gut


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (4. Februar 2008)

sorry falscher thread


----------

